

Expected Salary by Major - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/expected-salary-by-major/

======
byoung2
English major here, earning nearly triple what I'm expected to make. I suppose
there is a lot to be said for approaching computer programming as a specific
type of poetry.

